# R35 Exhaust Tips



## m4drx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm after some exhaust tips, preferably aftermarket stainless or titanium ones but if anyone has some cheap/free stock ones, they would be helpful as a temporary measure.

I'd be interested in some 2017/18 model stock tips if anyone has any of those.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

